# Dubai pet show 2014



## Julie rouse (Jan 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything about whether the Dubai Pet show is going ahead this year ? I keep sending messages to their facebook age but no one answering . appreciate any news


----------



## orchid77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Their web page as of today (2nd feb 2014) says that 
Pedgree & Wiskas will not organise the show "due to realignment of stategy".

Babu


----------

